# Portmaster not seeing installed packages



## tokind (Jan 17, 2015)

I upgraded from FreeBSD 8.0 to 8.4 successfully.

I used `portsnap fetch update` to update the ports collection, success.

I am going to update Apache, PHP, MySQL, but `portmaster -L` says:

```
===>>> Root ports (No dependencies, not depended on)
===>>> pkg-1.4.6
===>>> portmaster-3.17.7
===>>> 2 root ports

===>>> Trunk ports (No dependencies, are depended on)
===>>> db5-5.3.28_2
===>>> indexinfo-0.2.2
===>>> libyaml-0.1.6_2
===>>> openssl-1.0.1_18
===>>> 4 trunk ports

===>>> Branch ports (Have dependencies, are depended on)
===>>> libffi-3.2.1
===>>> readline-6.3.8
===>>> ruby-2.0.0.598_1,1
===>>> ruby20-bdb-0.6.6_4
===>>> 4 branch ports

===>>> Leaf ports (Have dependencies, not depended on)
===>>> autoconf-2.69
===>>> portupgrade-2.4.13_1,2
===>>> 2 leaf ports

===>>> 12 total installed ports
        ===>>> There are no new versions available
```

Before updating pkg I had a very long list of updates available. What have I done, and how do I get my list of ports that should be updated?


----------



## chrbr (Jan 18, 2015)

Have you already converted the data base? Please see Thread a-mini-faq-on-pkg.49694. The conversion is about `pkg2ng` and described in section 5.


----------



## kpa (Jan 18, 2015)

Your installed ports-mgmt/portmaster is probably still using the old packaging tools. Recompile it from ports after you have made sure you have WITH_PKGNG="YES" in /etc/make.conf.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 19, 2015)

portmaster is just a shell script, it does not need to be recompiled.  It might be a very old version that needs to be updated, but it's more likely that the old package database has not been converted to `pkg` yet.


----------



## tokind (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks. I converted the pkg database yesterday shortly after I posted this. After re-installing portmaster, I followed the prompt to do so.


----------

